# First timers



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

We are off to Dunkirk next weekend then heading to Trier and just going to chill out along the moselle, this our first trip over the water so would appreciate any tips of nice sites to stay, many thanks in advance.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Amy

If you need to overnight at Dunkerque the best place is on the port itself, in front of the ticket office. It's perfectly OK, and loads of people do it.

As for the Mosel, there are stellplatz about every two miles and many of them are in excellent positions, better than most campsites. The one at Trier is naff, but use it anyway to visit the town and the Porta Negra.

Then just wander down the Mosel, leaving mid morning so you arrive at the next stellplatz by noon, or soon after. You will then be sure of getting a good place, and the afternoon will be free to explore.

Motorhome heaven - you couldn't have chosen a better first trip.

Dave


P.S. Do have a flammekueche for lunch at least once.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to MHF and congratulations on your choice of destination for your first trip. We love the Moselle and keep going back.

I'm guessing that you plan to use Stelplatz as there are so many on the Moselle that you'll be spoilt for choice.

The Stelplatz at Trier is a huge car park but it's a good location for visiting the town.

As you travel down the Moselle you will find Stelplatz on both sides of the river, mostly well signed. We've stayed at many and have never been disappointed. Most are right alongside the river or set in vineyards close to the river. Lots of little towns to visit some just sleepy villages and some are tourist magnets such as Bernkastel-Kues and Cochem. 

I don't know if you'll have time to get it now but the Bord Atlas (available from Vicarious Books and others) is a great resource for finding Stelplatz in Germany.

I know lots of people on this site will have favourite places on the Moselle, ours is Zell!

Enjoy 

Edit: I've just seen Dave's post and second his comment about the flammekueche.........washed down with a bottle of Erdinger Dunkel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Wot everyone else said.

Probably the most motorhome friendly stretch of road/river in Germany.

Download some useful free brochures in the following link, the 'Campsites and motorhome pitches' (stellplatz) brochure is only in German but handy nonetheless, as are all the other English language flyers.....

Tourist brochures

There are stellplatze every few miles so you'll be spoilt for choice but if you prefer campsites the following link might also be useful...

Mosel Campsites

Pete


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

For Stellplatz you can download the app - ProMobil + costs about £2.50 ish and can be used off line so easy to search for somewhere when you are travelling. In German but easy to follow and carries information on all the Stellplatz in Germany along with mapping.

If you really want to stay at campsites there is a nice little one at Ellenz-Poltersdorf, about 10 km south of Cochem, opposite Beilstein a lovely hillside village.

Take bikes with you as there are superb bike routes all along the Mosel. 

Would agree with others that Stellplatz are plentiful, some in the most lovely spots on the river.

Oh and the wine is rather good too!!!!


----------



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just like to say thank you for all your advice and tips, we are really looking forward to our trip and will defiantly be trying the local food and wine :? Hope you all enjoy your bank holiday weekend where ever you are.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Amy

I presume you are aware of the considerably cheaper fuel in Luxembourg?

We usually fill up at the halfway mark on the gauge, but if going into Luxembourg it's worth having plenty of room in the tank.

Have fun - you can't fail to enjoy it.

Dave :wink:


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

If you shop in Aldi's take cash as they won't take your debit/credit card.

martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And Martin has reminded me.

The towns along the Mosel are a bit weird in one way. Some of them have plenty of shops, while others have none at all!

Don't know why, but if you need supplies it's good to be aware that if this place is useless the next one may well be ideal.

Dave


----------



## Amy2010 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for that Dave and Martin we are sure too learn lots along the way  we have had our motorhome 3 1/2 years now and have only done this country due to work commitments so this is our first time away but am really looking forward to it now.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

A couple of times we have looked for shops there has been a shopping area on top of the hill above the valley !!

Martin


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Amy

Assuming you will go into Trier for a mooch (_and I'd advise you to as it's an interesting town_) there's a tourist office just near the Porta Negra.

We got a little booklet from them which shows the whole of the Mosel from Trier to Koblenz as a strip map. It also shows all the Stellplatz and cycle routes, and we found it very useful.

We had to ask for an English version 'cos there wasn't one on display, but they fetched some more from the store room for us. There were two types - a fold out map, or the little booklet with a few miles of route on each page. We found the booklet to be far more useful.

Don't ignore the churches in the little towns. We are not gravestone hunters, but were very surprised at the superb sculpture and artwork on some of the graves. Well worth a few minutes if you are wandering past a church.

Have fun.

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Here is a video of the stellplatz/aire at Trier..
When we visited we headed straight for here, located the tourist office in the town next to the Roman gateway,, There you can buy a map (in English) of the river for a few Euro's... Lots of places to stop but just park up early as they are popular....

Enjoy.. We loved it...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's what I said Steve - but I was showing off by calling it the Porta *****. :lol: :lol: (_You forgot to link the video BTW_)

Something else has popped up in the failing memory!

I'd suggest taking a spray bottle of strong Milton solution (or similar). Some of the fresh water taps have no guards on them and it's not unusual to see people swilling out their toilet cassette with the spout shoved right over the tap. Bloody disgusting animals!!!

So a good spray of strong bleach before drawing fresh water is advisable - and not only along the Mosel, regrettably! :roll: If you run the tap for a few seconds after spraying and swish the water around it with you hand, you won't taste the bleach in your water.

Sorry to give such alarming advice to a newcomer, but unfortunately a minority of morons make it necessary. :evil:

Dave

_P.S. Yeah OK - I spelled Porta ***** wrongly before.   _


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Excellent micro-brewery in Cochem - on the road up to the cable car. Head brewer is a young Aussie who hopped on a plane to Germany to learn how to brew beer...

As others have said - there are some excellent wines around. 

Weinprobe is the German for wine tasting - look out for the signs. We found many bars / restaurants will have a wine tasting menu - they'll give you a row of smallish glasses of wine with accompanying tasting notes - great for getting to know your Piesporters from your Troken Reislings.

Morph


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Morphology said:


> Excellent micro-brewery in Cochem - on the road up to the cable car. Head brewer is a young Aussie who hopped on a plane to Germany to learn how to brew beer...
> As others have said - there are some excellent wines around.
> Weinprobe is the German for wine tasting - look out for the signs. We found many bars / restaurants will have a wine tasting menu - they'll give you a row of smallish glasses of wine with accompanying tasting notes - great for getting to know your Piesporters from your Troken Reislings.
> Morph


My favourite wines are the cheap ones- the cheaper the better :silly:


----------

